# Vizio TV wont turn on



## snakdoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello i'm new to this site but I need help. I have a Vizio VT470M HDTV that wont turn on. When i hit the power button the vizio logo an the bottom lights up and I get the vizio logo on the screen then the screen goes black,


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi snakdoc


Look in the back of your t.v do you see the backlight on ?


----------



## snakdoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Octaneman yes the back lite is on


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Bad caps on the main board or the inverter. 

Question:
Do you have sound ?


----------



## snakdoc (Mar 7, 2013)

sorry its taken me so long to reply but no sound through the speakers they went out over a year ago


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

No sound , no picture, is a problem on the main the main board or power supply.


----------



## snakdoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Is there a way for me to check if its just the power supply or if it's the main board


----------



## snakdoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Just so you know if I unplug the TV for a few hours then plug it back in it works fine


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

snakdoc said:


> Is there a way for me to check if its just the power supply or if it's the main board



If that is the case then you should look on the main board for bad solder joints, bloated capacitors, or transistors thats getting hot. Bad solder joints are a PITA to isolate on a thermal shut down problem. To figure out which board is faulty, turn on the set with back panel open using a hair dryer set on the highest heat setting. Blow hot air on the boards individually until the t.v shuts down, do this multiple times to be sure you got the right board and effect repair as needed.


----------

